# RecipeDB - Dirty Little Secret



## newguy (21/1/10)

Dirty Little Secret  Ale - English Brown  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Use any generic 2 row. Used Wyeast 1768 Special Bitter but 1968 would be a good substitute since 1768 is a limited edition yeast.  Note: There's no biscuit malt in the DB, so spec'd amber malt instead. I used biscuit. IMPORTANT: If you use amber malt, use about 125g instead of the 252g biscuit malt I used, otherwise it will end up too roasty.  Mashed @ 64.5C for 60 minutes to try and counteract the not very attenuative yeast.  Picture can be seen here.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7.06 kg BB Pale Malt    0.518 kg Bairds Dark Crystal    0.252 kg JWM Amber Malt    0.086 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I    0.086 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Bramling Cross (Pellet, 6.0AA%, 15mins)    30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)    21 g Magnum (Pellet, 14.0AA%, 90mins)         42L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.053 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 24.1 IBU   Efficiency 89%   Alcohol 4.66%   Colour 33 EBC   Batch Size 42L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 10 days


----------



## Snow (21/1/10)

No hops!? Be a bit sweet for my palate methinks.

- Snow


----------



## newguy (21/1/10)

Snow said:


> No hops!? Be a bit sweet for my palate methinks.
> 
> - Snow



Mods: That's the problem with the recipe DB. It releases the recipe to be seen by everyone before you're done entering it.


----------



## Fourstar (21/1/10)

newguy said:


> Mods: That's the problem with the recipe DB. It releases the recipe to be seen by everyone before you're done entering it.



this happens eveyr single time... too many blokes that get trigger happy as soon as its posted!


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/1/10)

newguy said:


> Mods: That's the problem with the recipe DB. It releases the recipe to be seen by everyone before you're done entering it.



There's a lot more problems than that newguy, but I think Dane is looking at updating the recipeDB in the near future.
Do you want me to clean up the thread so it stays to topic?

Andrew


----------



## newguy (21/1/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> There's a lot more problems than that newguy, but I think Dane is looking at updating the recipeDB in the near future.
> Do you want me to clean up the thread so it stays to topic?
> 
> Andrew



It's up to you but I'd be inclined to leave it for a day or two so that people read this and don't get too hasty hitting the reply button next time.


----------



## Snow (21/1/10)

My apologies :unsure: 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## warra48 (21/1/10)

I'm a fan of this type of ale. Sounds good. 
I have a fresh pack of WY1968 in the fridge, so we're set to go.

Linked in my favourites.


----------

